# IBS - Constant Pain



## lovelymj (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm 16 years old, I've recently been "diagnosed" with IBS - but they haven't provided any sort of relief for the constant constipation or spasms of diarrehea. I hurt every morning when I get up, constantly, until about 10:30, and it always gets worse with food.It feels like it's taking over my life. The pain is so intense I can't move or think. But I feel like I can't let it stop my work or my education - both being extremely important to me.It's so horrible that I've started wearing sweat pants daily so that jeans won't apply pressure on my tummy. I get constipated weekly, supositories never work.They tried to put me on amitiza but it did nothing for me. Absolutely nothing. I've heard such great reviews on it - but I had no successes with it.I guess, I'm just wondering, how do people deal with this?


----------



## cody-collum (Dec 11, 2008)

heya im also 16 and ave constant pain.em i also get relly badly constapated adn no laxitive works for me.em i was with my doctor 2 weeks ago and he put me on fibo gel which seems to be workin with the constapation. you should ask your doctor about it.it has been the only thing so far taht has worked on my constapation.write back and let me no how u got on or and me as a friend???


----------



## suchasoccerplayer (Dec 31, 2008)

i know exactly what you guys mean. I have the same issues. I was recently prescribed "Miralax" let me tell you. it ain't no miracle. I'm going back to the doctor tomorrow with a list of medicines ive heard work well and ive totally studied this syndrome to a tee.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

I would agree with cody about trying fybogel.I take it for my D, so it works for both D and C - it's been an absolute miracle and has made my life so much easier to live with.It's just high fiber sachets but they've worked better than any meds for me.


----------

